# Needing help in KC area.



## daddyzaring (May 20, 2010)

I was wondering if there might be someone on here from the Kansas City area, that could build me a few charcoal baskets, and a couple of grill racks for these smokers I have.  I will try to get measurements tomorrow when it is hopefully not raining.  I need something really inexpensive, but descent quality.
Thank you,
Jeff Z


----------



## daddyzaring (May 24, 2010)

Sorry, haven't gotten those measurements yet.  Haven't been feeling real well, I may actually end up going to the ER in the morning.  I'll get back to this as soon as I can.


----------



## tom37 (May 24, 2010)

Dang man, hope you arnt in to bad ah shape. If you have the material I have a heavy gauge sheet metal brake like 1/8" on 20" wide. If there for the fixer uppers I would say bend the basket and use stainless tie wire on the corners and go with it.


----------



## daddyzaring (May 24, 2010)

Me too, not sure exactly whats wrong, just feeling really backed up, and nothing I've tried has worked to flush me out. lol
If I could just find a couple full sheets of expanded metal, I could probably do it myself.  I just don't seem to either know where to look, or exactly what to look for.


----------



## tom37 (May 24, 2010)

Number 9 
by
3/4" works pretty good. Stainless is best but not necessary, mild steel is fine, just not as fancy.


----------



## daddyzaring (May 24, 2010)

Is No 9 the size of the holes?  I seen some SS expanded 48"X 96" X 1/8", on CL for $65?  Too thin?


----------



## thestealth (May 24, 2010)

I picked up some expanded steel at Westlake/Ace off 7 highway in Olathe.  I never could find any at Home Depot, so a smaller hardware store may be your best bet for small purchases.


----------



## tom37 (May 25, 2010)

daddyzaring said:


> Is No 9 the size of the holes? I seen some SS expanded 48"X 96" X 1/8", on CL for $65? Too thin?


On this I could be wrong but I think the No 9 is referring to the thickness that is left after the metal sheet has the slits cut in it and then expanded.

I will call tomorrow and check price and also ask what the No 9 referees to.

In your post, if they are calling the thickness of the sheet 1/8, then sure that's plenty thick. But you need to know how large the diamond holes are.


----------

